# Benzema vs Lewandoski



## Torros (30 Aprile 2015)

I due centravanti di manovra più forti al mondo. Suarez non lo considerò, perché molto più individualista. 
Ibra è troppo accentratore e cmq nelle partite che contano non ha mai fatto la differenza e alla fine i conti vanno fatti.

Premesso che adoro Benzema dai tempi del Lione, Lewandoski ho imparato ad adorarlo dopo i 4 gol al Real. 
Sono giocatori piuttosto simili, molto forti tecnicamente, eccellente controllo palla e dribbling nello stretto considerando anche la loro stazza. Molto bravi a giocare a pochi tocchi ed eccellenti assit-man. In breve due giocatori molto completi, se aveste 50 milioni da spendere chi prendereste?


----------



## Jaqen (30 Aprile 2015)

Lewa. Ma perché è polacco e a me i polacchi piacciono a prescindere


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Aprile 2015)

Suarez come uomo squadra non ha assolutamente nulla da invidiare a questi due imho


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

Bella domanda. Non riesco a decidermi. Forse Lewandoski.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Aprile 2015)

Suarez è tre spanne sopra questi due. Altro mondo proprio. Tra i due preferisco Lewa.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Suarez è tre spanne sopra questi due. Altro mondo proprio. Tra i due preferisco Lewa.



Mah per me no. E' più forte e ha più colpi eh, però non c'è questa differenza abissale.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah per me no. E' più forte e ha più colpi eh, però non c'è questa differenza abissale.



Karim e Lewa sono due grandi giocatori, ma Luis è un fenomeno. Poi sono opinioni eh. Parliamo sempre di Top-players.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2015)

Meglio Lewa, per me.


----------



## Torros (30 Aprile 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Karim e Lewa sono due grandi giocatori, ma Luis è un fenomeno. Poi sono opinioni eh. Parliamo sempre di Top-players.



ma non credo proprio, non si parla di Messi e Cr7 che sono da anni che fanno la differenza in champions. 
Suarez ha cominciato quest'anno a fare il bello e il cattivo tempo, gli anni passati ha fatto 2 stagioni ad alto livello in premier, il resto in Eredivise, l'Europa in generale l'ha vista poco. Mentre Benzema è da quando aveva 20 anni che sta su questi livelli e gli manca poco per entrare nella top 10 dei migliori marcatori della Champions.


Suarez ha qualche colpo in più ma non vedo un abisso.


----------



## Jino (30 Aprile 2015)

Preferisco Benzema, attaccante più completo.


----------



## prebozzio (30 Aprile 2015)

Lewa più goleador, Benzema più attaccante al servizio dei compagni (e gli score in Liga lo dimostrano).

Per il Milan sceglierei Lewa, per il Real è perfetto Benzema.

Suarez di un'altra categoria rispetto ai due.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Aprile 2015)

benzema, ma non sono il tipo di attaccanti che mi piacciono. 

suarez se li mangia a colazione.


----------



## Frikez (30 Aprile 2015)

Forse Lewa, è dura scegliere comunque


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2015)

Penso che sceglierei Lewa perché mi sembra più stabile da un punto di vista mentale.
Quoto tutti quelli ritengono Suarez superiore. Lewa e Benz sono due grandissimi attaccanti,ma Suarez è stratosferico.


----------



## Djici (30 Aprile 2015)

Preferirei Benzema.
Per me e piu completo.

Comunque si, come lo hanno detto in tanti, Suarez e un altro mondo.


----------



## mr.wolf (30 Aprile 2015)

sono quasi alla pari,se devo scegliere prendo Lewa


----------

